# PLEASE HELP SAVE THESE BABIES, HAVE RESCUE, JUST A COUPLE OF DRIVERS MISSING!NC to IL



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

On the rescue forum, there is a transport listing....perhaps it would be helpful to see if anyone lives near the legs you need? If you PM them, they will come. I always wanted to work that quote into a conversation...


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

did you use the list to contact members from that area to see if they could help? I am really interested to see if all the work/the concept will pay off.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm too far south of the transport. Bumping up to see if anyone else can help.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

:no:They had to postpone til next weekend, as it was not filled. I contacted one member, who wasn't available. It was very last minute. There are no members listed for WV, which is where most of holes were. Hopefully next week will be better.

Coppers Mom,

I know you'd help if it was in the other direction, since you've helped before.

Hopefully having more time will help.

If anyones available for next weekend, we're starting from scratch!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Mom to Max- I think your list is a great idea, thanks for taking the time to produce it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Bumping up-do you have a transport coordinator on this?
How long was she trying to fill transport?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Karen,

there is a transport coordinator, not sure how long she's been at it. It was forwarded to me the day I posted here, thought I'd crosspost and try to help. I signed up to drive two legs and crossposted, that's about all I can do. Hopefully it'll fill up with volunteers and these pups will get the second chance they deserve...we'll see!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

One last plea...one leg stops this transport....all that is needed is a driver from Mt. Airy NC to Wytheville VA....any takers out there?.....less than 50 miles one way!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, I hope someone is able to do this! I certainly would, if it was in my region.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Only 50 miles to save these lives?? I wish I lived closer so I could help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mom to max*

MOM TO MAX

Did you post this on Facebook?

I just emld. all those I know in N.C.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I thank you for any help you can give to spread the word. Just a short drive up Route 77!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

sorry just saw this - I posted on Facebook but know no one from that area.


----------

